# I'm gonna confess



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I posted this on another forum some time ago. Got a couple good responses. Curious about the folks here.

This happened several months ago. But what the hell, I can laugh at myself. Have a FA model 83 in 454 7 1/2 inch, iron sites. Also have a 353 with a pretty nice scope. With the 353 & the scope, I'm dead on. With the 454 & the open sites, I'm just terrible. 53 years old & the eyes are shot.
So I'm at the range, and determined I'm gonna put together a good group with the 454. I'm seated & the gun is on a rest. I'm concentrating REAL hard. Steady, exhale, smooth trigger pull. BOOM & YEEEOWWW.
Was concentrating so hard on the shot placement, I neglected to control recoil. Gun came back, hammer spur nailed me in the middle of the forehead, and broke my favorite shooting glasses. There were other shooters on the line, so I felt like a 1st class boob. Little trickle of blood runninng between my eyes. Had a perfect outline of the hammer on my forehead for almost a week. And I know better. 

Anybody else care to come clean?

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey! 

You left out the most important part:

How did you shoot?

:smt1099 

WM


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

*Well*

That particular shot was right on the money. But there was no "group". That shot was the last shot from the 454 that day.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Then it must have been worth it. You even got to go home with a trophy!

 

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have never been able to shoot well from over a bench with sandbags. When I was chronographing my loads I tried shooting from a bench but that proved too uncomfortable. So I shoot standing, using a two handed hold. Not sure what to call the stance, everyone tells me its wrong.

I did get whacked once by a Thompson Contender in, of all things, a .35 Remington. I was shooting a Contender for the first time, and the owners started me out with mild stuff like the .30-30, .357 Magnum, .30-40 Krag, etc. At the .35 Remington, I squeezed off a shot, only to have nothing happen, the hammer didn't fall. I eased my trigger finger off the trigger and waited one minute, then brought the gun back down to "ready" position at about forty-five degrees. Just as I got the pistol in the forty-five degree position, the gun fired, whipping the front sight into my right cheek-bone area. Didn't do much except small cut.

These Contender frames had been used for load developement and were pretty battered from heavy recoil. I think maybe a burr had been thrown up internally that caused a hang-fire. These frames had been used for the .45-70,.50-70, .43 JDJ loads and had taken a beating.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I never shot high power rifles much, but I did have a 12ga slap me up side the head one time when I was about 14yrs old. It only takes one time and you learn your lesson.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Just remembered one:

When I was in the Army, I often carried my M1 Rifle gripping the pistol grip with my left hand (I shoot shoulder arms left handed) and the butt resting on my cartridge belt at my hip. To fire, I'd swing the rifle down and grasp the forearm as I brought the rifle to my shoulder, like I was bird hunting. 

Well, on one cold day on patrol, I was bringing the rifle to my shoulder, but missed with my right hand. The stock continued to swing upward until I stopped its travel with my cheekbone. No blood, and fortunately a Korean civilian. I felt that mark the remainder of the day!

Bob Wright


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have never had such a thing happen with a handgun, but I did have a slamfire happen once, while dove hunting, with my old 12ga. pump. I have a rule that while traveling, walking or storing a shotgun in a vehicle, there is to be no shell in the breech. I was with my sons, who were at my side when we got to the hunting area. We all three cycled the guns to make them ready for hunting and as I cycled mine the gun went off when the slide reached the closed position. I did not have the gun on my shoulder, rather the butt was at about the middle of my sizeable gut and it felt like I had been kicked like a mule. It knocked me back to the ground, knock my breath out of me and the shotgun went over my head backwards. It was an eye opening experience. That day's hunting was, lets just say over. The gun went to the gunsmith for repair, then sold at a gunshow.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt082 

Nice lesson for your sons, too.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess... I have a habit of standing too close to the wall while shooting indoors. Did it one day and a nice, boiling hot shell bounced off the wall and slid behind my glasses, landing right below my left eye, and being trapped by the glasses. I had to peel it off my skin. Left a nice big blister and now a light scar. Obviously I did this with a semi. It resulted in me becoming real close friends with my 686 for a loooooooooooong time and not even touching my Sig.


----------

